# GT: Dallas @ Philadelphia



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs trailing 4-7 early on

Anyone else watching ? Josh Howard is playing btw


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh now 0-6, Dirk 1-7 :sarcasm:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice 8-0 run to end the half, Sixers lead by 4.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kidd just took a 2 pointer off the dribble (  ) and made it (  )


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

One of the better quarters I have seen by the Mavs this year, outscoring the Sixers 32-17. They looked confused on both ends.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Another choke job, led 93-81 and now the game is tied at 93. 8.5 seconds left in regulation and a chance to win...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dirk wins it at the buzzer :yay:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: i woke up in time for the last few minutes.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Josh Howard is playing btw


He's been gone?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> He's been gone?


He didn't play in the last few games because of his ankle injury.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> He didn't play in the last few games because of his ankle injury.


I know... I just meant that he doesn't make a big enough impact for me to notice it.::sarcasm:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We are now tied with the Utah Jazz for the 8th seed. Hopefully by the end of the regular season, we can get the 6th seed.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> I know... I just meant that he doesn't make a big enough impact for me to notice it.::sarcasm:


Lol yeah, I see where you are coming from. It's gotten to the point where I'm looking for anything positive from him beyond the first quarter/half. He isn't even playing well in the first quarter anymore.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I know what to expect from Dirk and Jet scoring wise, but with JHo... I just don't know anymore.
I also never liked his 10 points first quarters, it messes up our rythm because of his iso plays and doesn't really get anybody else involved in the offense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dirk's game winner:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting note about Dirk's game winner:

*NOWITZKI's FIRST NBA BUZZER-BEATING GAME-WINNER*
Dirk Nowitzki might remember his final field goal in Monday's 95-93 victory at Philadelphia more than he recalls any of the 6,233 previous field goals in his 798-game NBA career. That's because Monday's final shot was the first buzzer-beating game-winner of Nowitzki's 11-year NBA career it went through at 0:00.0!

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/elias


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> Interesting note about Dirk's game winner:
> 
> *NOWITZKI's FIRST NBA BUZZER-BEATING GAME-WINNER*
> Dirk Nowitzki might remember his final field goal in Monday's 95-93 victory at Philadelphia more than he recalls any of the 6,233 previous field goals in his 798-game NBA career. That's because Monday's final shot was the first buzzer-beating game-winner of Nowitzki's 11-year NBA career it went through at 0:00.0!
> ...


That's interesting, I thought for sure he hit at least one or two buzzerbeaters to win the game. Must have been close on a lot of other game winning shots though.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and perhaps it was wise not to do a game thread tonight we stunk badly losing by 34 to the MILWAUKEE BUCKS folks


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Stick a fork in it.


----------

